# Vexilar FL20 vs FL22HD



## hansman09 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi guys, now that ice fishing is coming to an end, I was thinking about upgrading my vexilar if I can find what I want. I'M stuck between buying an FL 20 or FL22. I'm going to be putting this in my boat also for summer fishing. I usually don't fish in water deeper than 25' or so. Just wanted to put it out there to see what you guys like and dislike about the two. I'm leaning toward the FL22 just for the bottom lock but don't know. And I very seldom fish in under 10ft of water. let me know what you guys think.


----------



## bgraftaas (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't give you a good comparison between those two models, but I did buy an FL22 this year and really like it. Don't think you can go wrong with either one - good luck!

Brian


----------

